# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  REAL or FAKE???

## Adam Kaley

Looking for some help authenticating this dagger I bought in Hong Kong. I was told it was possibly Chinese or Mongolian a few hundred years old used to slaughter sheep. I don't mind if it's fake cause I didn't pay much for it, but I think the hilt is very cool and just wanted a second opinion. Thanks!!!

----------


## Will Mathieson

Glad you won't mind then. It is as you suppose, a modern fantasy piece.

----------


## eric t

> Glad you won't mind then. It is as you suppose, a modern fantasy piece.


Absolutely!!!!

----------

